# Anyone doing residential in Orchard Park NY



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I know of somebody that is looking for seasonal service in Orchard Park NY. If you do residential plowing give me a call and I will pass on your info.

Steve
534 7532


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

corbo yard care 472-0032 great guy to deal with does great work. Thanks Nick


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I passed on the info.

good luck


----------

